# Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza review



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

What a show, OMG, tons of toys and slot cars were there and some really good deals. I came away with the AFX '55 flamed Chevy's, both of them for some cash and trade. They are mint with NO tabs missing at all. Lots of good cars and deals and great weather, which is important this time of year. I bought a NOS Big Ryder set, the smaller one with the flat trailers and 30 ft boxes on them. Not the pup trailers but pup boxes. Over 100 tables and lots of toys to buy. -Bob Beers


----------

